# While trimming toenails...



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

So.

Last night I gave my Basil a foot bath and then proceeded to trim his toenails with my mom's help. While I was trimming one long front foot, a poopy toenail clipping flew into my eye. That hurt. I blinked, thought I had it out, and continued trimming.

This morning while brushing my teeth I noticed a big hunk of eye gunk stuck to my lower lashes. It wasn't eye gunk, it was Basil's toenail. EEEEEEEEWWWWWW!!
:shock: 
This is kind of a hedgehog FML, lol!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahahahaha! FML indeed! I'm pretty tolerant of poop around here but that is really gross. :lol:


----------



## TheWhite (Aug 28, 2010)

Ya, I'm not sure how I would deal with finding a toenail in my eye! lol...even worse was finding it the next morning lol


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm surprised it didn't hurt at all! (I'm on the lookout for a nasty eye infection though!)


----------

